# Anybody notice how ATTENTIVE our Dogs are?



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

...I mean, I know they have sniffers that are many times what ours are. I'm not talking about that. 

Maybe they HEAR 1000x better than us also because my guys can hear the faintest noise. Anything. I don't think a mouse could walk outside without them all standing at attention and going nuts at the window. Mailman or UPS guy? Good grief, they have him scoped out before he even turns down my road I think. 

Makes me laugh.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I know for a fact that Mollie the moron can hear the postlady way at the end of the street. She (Mol) absolutely adores Lisa, the mail-lady. We've been getting on the boat in the backyard and suddenly Mollie disappears, I run out front to find her and here she is cuddled up to Lisa in the mailvan.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

when my husband is driving home from work and he is in the town where ania's mommy lives...which i think is about 20 minutes from where i live...malia goes to the door and waits.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

MollyWoppy said:


> I know for a fact that Mollie the moron can hear the postlady way at the end of the street. She (Mol) absolutely adores Lisa, the mail-lady. We've been getting on the boat in the backyard and suddenly Mollie disappears, I run out front to find her and here she is cuddled up to Lisa in the mailvan.


thats awesome. I wish my guys liked the mail guys.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, Lisa is a credit to her profession. Got to know Mol as a pup, and now she has a friend for life. Not that she's complaining, she loves it!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> Yeah, Lisa is a credit to her profession. Got to know Mol as a pup, and now she has a friend for life. Not that she's complaining, she loves it!


i wish all postal employees and delivery people were like that.

i like to intro my dogs to them...slowly, but these guys around here just want to charge them...and it scares them, especially the comcast guy who actually comes in....

2 minutes of their time. that's all it would take, so kudos to your lady...


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Mag,

You know, THAT is probably the most innocent, well intentioned mistake that some people make with Dogs. Even my VET, when first meeting Harry walked right up to him, got right in his face and ...whammo, Harry snapped at him. 

Some Dogs just don't like unknown people running right up into their space. Hell, I'd pop some stranger who ran up to me and got right into my face...(well, maybe I wouldn't HIT them, but you get it)....

I NEVER approach a Dog who doesn't know me and ram myself into their space. To me its pretty basic. 

I will say this... I don't think people who do it have any bad intentions. They see a Dog and just want to throw themselves at them.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Mine can be at the VERY back of the yard and will hear me open the dishwasher. Suddenly dogs are flying in the doggie door to lick the silverware and dishes like they're starving for a crumb of food. BUT, they can be at the same spot in the yard with me at the back door calling them at the top of my lungs and half of them won't even glance in my direction. Something is definitely wrong with this picture......


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> Mag,
> 
> You know, THAT is probably the most innocent, well intentioned mistake that some people make with Dogs. Even my VET, when first meeting Harry walked right up to him, got right in his face and ...whammo, Harry snapped at him.
> 
> ...


ya know, kevin, there is a double standard....folks should not charge a dog, but my pug thinks everyone is up for grabs....he charges doors and people....and other dogs....and then he gets this look on his face as if he can't figure out why they are backing away or growling....sigh. 

you wouldn't hit anyone...you're way too gentle


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

magicre said:


> i wish all postal employees and delivery people were like that.
> 
> i like to intro my dogs to them...slowly, but these guys around here just want to charge them...and it scares them, especially the comcast guy who actually comes in....
> 
> 2 minutes of their time. that's all it would take, so kudos to your lady...


The problem with that is that they can trigger something in an already fearful dog...such as my boy. My old neighbors all did this and since most of them were male, my dog became very fearful of males to the point of starting to show aggression. I've now had to pay quite a bit of money to a trainer to teach ME how to roll this back...(granted, I, not being a dog trainer, did not know a few things...sure, sure, I knew how to teach to sit and lie down and shake and come and all that other stuff but the real good stuff...like, having my dog respect me, like having my dog trust me....nope...because, while those idiots "charged" the boy, I, too, did not understand and allowed it to happen...so, he lost his trust for me. Oops)...and, even though we just started, he's now trusting me and getting better around people, even males, and learning to be better around other dogs...(his problem wasn't all dogs, he loves old dogs, just young dogs with a lot of energy and do their own share of smack talking...he didn't know how to handle that)...and even though it's not been cheap, I'm seeing amazing results when nothing else was working which means it's all worth it.

However, NOW that I KNOW what was going on, I am very aware of people who do this stuff...and I tell them to back off. (I'm not nice about it after spending that money and all this work!)


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

when we're out walking and someone starts to approach, i ask them not to pet bubba because he's in training, but if they'd like to, i will be glad to show them how.

that gives them the choice.....they can either let me show them, in which case they get to pet the pug...i should charge for that...or they can continue on their merry way.

it took a trainer to get me to understand that, too......

serenity...am i misreading or do you think people do this on purpose....i was under the impression they just didn't know any better...after all, it's just a dog.....dogs don't have psychological issues......


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

magicre said:


> when we're out walking and someone starts to approach, i ask them not to pet bubba because he's in training, but if they'd like to, i will be glad to show them how.
> 
> that gives them the choice.....they can either let me show them, in which case they get to pet the pug...i should charge for that...or they can continue on their merry way.
> 
> ...


In regards to my old neighbors, some of them just didn't have a clue although every last one of them thought they were a dog expert, but some of them did it on purpose because they thought a) they were just puppies, big deal and/or b) they were going to show the dog that they 'were the boss'.

For those who just didn't know any better, that's ok...although I knew you shouldn't go up to a dog you don't know, uninvited, (and I never have done that), it didn't click for me what it was saying to my dog, about ME, when it happened and I didn't or was unable to stop it.

For those who thought they were bad asses or thought their intimidation was funny, I railed on them but, again, I used to live around total. losers. who did not listen and considering the lay out, I didn't have another way to go and was always having to deal with them.

They did a LOT of damage to my boy dog...and I failed him, too.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

magicre said:


> when we're out walking and someone starts to approach, i ask them not to pet bubba because he's in training, but if they'd like to, i will be glad to show them how.
> 
> that gives them the choice.....they can either let me show them, in which case they get to pet the pug...i should charge for that...or they can continue on their merry way.


Same here!:biggrin: Ive had a LOT of good luck with people asking to pet Rhett and Leo both, but Brody is always our squirming sausage dog..so most people get the "Abi snap" when they allow him to jump and most of the time dont even ask to pet him in the first place!:wink: :smile:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

kevin bradley said:


> ...I mean, I know they have sniffers that are many times what ours are. I'm not talking about that.
> 
> Maybe they HEAR 1000x better than us also because my guys can hear the faintest noise. Anything. I don't think a mouse could walk outside without them all standing at attention and going nuts at the window. Mailman or UPS guy? Good grief, they have him scoped out before he even turns down my road I think.
> 
> Makes me laugh.


It always amazes me what my kids can hear.
Although I wish they couldn't hear the illegal fireworks!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

See, I dunno. Ania has no problem hearing me open the refrigerator, open the big freezer, getting her collar, slicing meat for the human's dinner (scraps?!?!), picking her ball up from the carpet (seriously??), opening an outside door, mouthing the words "treat", "hungry" or "ball", or me/my husband putting our shoes on.

But a car coming up the driveway!?!?! Almost never. I've had people actually knock on the door before she even notices them. Then she gets all belligerent and barks her little slacker head off. Like she's trying to make up for her lack of attentiveness. 

Yup. That's my bad a$$ German Shepherd guard dog!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Ania's Mommy said:


> See, I dunno. Ania has no problem hearing me open the refrigerator, open the big freezer, getting her collar, slicing meat for the human's dinner (scraps?!?!), picking her ball up from the carpet (seriously??), opening an outside door, mouthing the words "treat", "hungry" or "ball", or me/my husband putting our shoes on.
> 
> But a car coming up the driveway!?!?! Almost never. I've had people actually knock on the door before she even notices them. Then she gets all belligerent and barks her little slacker head off. Like she's trying to make up for her lack of attentiveness.
> 
> Yup. That's my bad a$$ German Shepherd guard dog!


HAHAHA, see you(or she?!:tongue need a Brody doggie(one that hears a car from a mile away and is ready to sound the alarm if they turn into the drive way!AHHAHA)


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Duncan not only hears everything, he sees everything too. I have never had a dog before that is so aware of his surroundings. When we are out walking he is always aware of what is around us. At home he is always "on guard" and he is quick to let out an "I mean business bark" and if he wasn't my dog it would make me take a few steps back...LOL.

I am sure that Duncan could give Ania some "billy badass lessons" if you'd like....but it sounds to me that she may already have that covered..... :tongue:


----------



## andrea1 (Jun 29, 2011)

that's the reason why we love them so dearly


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

SerenityFL said:


> In regards to my old neighbors, some of them just didn't have a clue although every last one of them thought they were a dog expert, but some of them did it on purpose because they thought a) they were just puppies, big deal and/or b) they were going to show the dog that they 'were the boss'.
> 
> For those who just didn't know any better, that's ok...although I knew you shouldn't go up to a dog you don't know, uninvited, (and I never have done that), it didn't click for me what it was saying to my dog, about ME, when it happened and I didn't or was unable to stop it.
> 
> ...


i know what you mean...and i felt the same way when it was pointed out to me that i had not protected him....as i should have.....

the people who live here...when i bring my dogs into their homes...they just think bubba is sooooooooooooo cute....as he's charging the thirteen year old shih tzu....we'll see how cute he is when the shih tzu has a heart attack one day from one of bubba's charges...this is a mini bull dog in a pug suit....and these lovely ladies simply cannot understand why i keep him so close to me..and just don't allow it until he calms down....old dogs don't like these youngins.....

i've stopped them now.....for the most part...there is a barrier they cannot cross when someone rings the door bell....and i put him behind me when people approach until i see what their intentions are...he's better for it..and so am i...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Janet At Nutro said:


> It always amazes me what my kids can hear.
> Although I wish they couldn't hear the illegal fireworks!


we've had that discussion here...janet. did you figure out a solution yet? 'cause it's here.....three days plus extras for the boom booms...

we've never been able to get malia off the fear track.....we just turn every fan on in the house, close the windows and turn up the tv.....course, with her ears, she hears everything...but it's less so.

what do you think you'll end up doing? rescue remedy?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Scarlett_O' said:


> HAHAHA, see you(or she?!:tongue need a Brody doggie(one that hears a car from a mile away and is ready to sound the alarm if they turn into the drive way!AHHAHA)


why is it that pugs don't hear the word 'stop'...but they hear everything else, including the dog barking in the background of some tv show.....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

luvMyBRT said:


> Duncan not only hears everything, he sees everything too. I have never had a dog before that is so aware of his surroundings. When we are out walking he is always aware of what is around us. At home he is always "on guard" and he is quick to let out an "I mean business bark" and if he wasn't my dog it would make me take a few steps back...LOL.
> 
> I am sure that Duncan could give Ania some "billy badass lessons" if you'd like....but it sounds to me that she may already have that covered..... :tongue:


well, um, isn't he the size of a small pony?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

magicre said:


> well, um, isn't he the size of a small pony?


Not quite....but close. :tongue1:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

magicre said:


> why is it that pugs don't hear the word 'stop'...but they hear everything else, including the dog barking in the background of some tv show.....



HAHA, isnt that the truth!:tongue: He is STARTING to understand "enough"(Ive always used that as my "stop barking word")as he gets leashed or crated if he makes too much ruckus after I say it...but like you said, they soooo dont hear the stop part!:lol:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Greta Post! I hope the people my dogs hear are appreciative of all the barking they give to them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Because they hear everyone in the neighborhood!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And everyone hears them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

